# Green Poop!



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

This is my very first post on HHC! I'm Kelsey. 

I got my little boy Yoshi in the beginning of August, and he's been doing well, mostly. He had a few little issues with hibernation attempts, but that hasn't happened in a few weeks. 

However, the last few days, Yoshi's had only greenish poop. It's a brownish green, but still green. In spite of his worrisome poo, he's been acting completely normal. Eating like usual(making a huuuuge mess of crumbs!), and running around and playing like normal.

As bad as this may sound, I don't currently have a wheel for him. I'm building one ASAP, as soon as my dad can help me(I'm no good with building things). However, I let him out almost every night to run around on my bedroom floor.

I feed him Nutro Max Cat weight control formula. Please give me heck if this isn't a good food!! And let me know what you use, if you think Yoshi's problem is food related.

Thanks so much, everybody!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I don't know too much about the food or green poop, but just wanted to say Welcome to HHC! I'm sure that there will be some helpful advise for you.
I know the wheel is very important, so I'm glad to hear that you are going to be making one.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Greenish type poop is usually caused by an upset stomach or stress, there are other factors though too, main questions would be..

- Has his main diet changed in any way?
- Has he had any new treats in the last few days?
- Has anything made him stress out?
- Are all his stools brownish / green or just here and there?

I'll note that I'm no health expert, just done a lot of reading. Green poop isn't always a sign of any of it, sometimes they just get it from changes in the weather or temperature, both my guys from time to time will have a greenish tint to their poop, but usually nothing you notice until per say I'm wiping down the wheel. If he is eating & drinking & being his usual active self, then he's more or less probably fine.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

There's not much for me to add, other than to comment on the food.

It's an "ok" food. It's not at the top of any list, but it's definitely better than some. The only real thing I don't like is that a corn product in within the first 5 ingredient. Once you get the green poop sorted out, it would be good to take a look at our diet section and at the food sticky and learn more about food and their ingredients. Many here feed a mix of 2-3(sometimes more) different brands of cat food. For example, I am currently feeding Blue Spa Select, Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck, and Solid Gold. There are many other choices out there.

Just for reference, the ingredients list for the Nutro is:
Chicken Meal, Ground Rice, Wheat Flour, Corn Gluten Meal, Rice Flour, Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Natural Flavors, Chicken, Tomato Pomace, Oat Fiber, Soybean Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Yeast Culture, Potassium Chloride, Menhaden Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Choline Chloride, Monosodium Phosphate, Salt, Taurine, Calcium Carbonate, Dried Cranberry, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Inosotol, Sunflower Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Vitamin E Supplement, DL-Methionine, Ascorbic Acid (source of Vitamin C), L-Carnitine, Copper Sulfate, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Manganous Oxide, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Dried Blueberry, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Menadione Sodium Bisulfate Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (min): 30%
Crude Fat (min): 10%
Crude Fat (max): 13%
Crude Fiber (max): 4%
Moisture (max): 10%
Ash (max): 6.75%

In case someone else sees something I may have missed.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Green poop can be from stress, food change, new treats or it can be a sign of illness. Slightly green poop that clears up in a couple of days is usually nothing to worry about.

If it gets progressively greener and continues for more than a few days, it could be a sign of illness. You mention he has had a couple of hibernation attempts recently. Hibernation attempts weaken their immune system and leave them more open to illness. If the green isn't going away or gets worse, he needs to see a vet.


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you everybody! If the green poop isn't gone by this weekend, I'll make an appointment with the vet. I think it'd be good to get a check-up anyways.  Even if he isn't sick.


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Update: Yoshi's poop is still mostly green. He's been eating like normal until tonight: He hasn't come out to eat at all yet. I checked on him, and he was somewhat lethargic, but still warm to the touch. I think I'm going to call the vet ASAP. I'm really worried about the little guy.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Its time for a veterinary visit. If you can, try to get a fresh stool sample to take with you. While our quilled ones often will give us a fresh sample at the vet's office, sometimes they do get a bit 'shy' and decide to not be cooperative in that area. A sample in a ziplock baggie can be a big help if doc decides to run a fecal test.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I hope he will be all better soon.


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

I took Yoshi to the vet yesterday(and paid a terribly high vet bill! Not nice for a 17 year old's first vet visit xD) and everything went well. The doc said his poop may just be a rather long-term effect of the minor food change I made a while ago(I took ALL the Pretty Pets out of his diet!! Icky food, that stuff is.) In spite of his icky poop, however, he's a generally healthy little guy.  I was glad to hear that. I was given some oral metronidazole to help clear up anything that may be wrong, and he's been a real good boy taking that stuff. 

Thank you to everybody for your input! Yoshi appreciates it.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Add some plain unseasoned pumpkin to his diet and some probiotics. Green comes from the feces moving through the intestines too quickly. The green is the bile that doesn't get used because the rapid passage of stool. Adding fiber (pumpkin) will help bulk up the stool and slow it down. Acidophilus (probiotic) will help add beneficial bacteria to the gut and help it recover to a normal state. There is not enough probiotic in yogurt so just get a high quality acidophilus (something with millions of units), open a capsule and sprinkle some on his pumpkin (about a teaspoon of pumpkin a day). 

You also might try filtering his water or giving only bottled drinking water. A change in water can also cause the same symptoms. You can buy a gallon of Reverse Osmosis water from WalMart for less than a dollar.


----------

